# War on the Saints



## ReformedWretch (May 12, 2004)

by Jessie Penn-Lewis with Evan Roberts.

I was just given this book (full and unabridged version).

Anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## turmeric (May 13, 2004)

Watch out for &quot;higher life&quot; teaching.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2004)

sounds like that mormon series saints at war


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2004)

[quote:3c538ad6a4][i:3c538ad6a4]Originally posted by turmeric[/i:3c538ad6a4]
Watch out for &quot;higher life&quot; teaching. [/quote:3c538ad6a4]

Hugh?


----------



## turmeric (May 17, 2004)

Hugh's on first?


----------



## SmokingFlax (May 29, 2004)

I've read both the abridged and unabridged versions years ago. I don't recall being particularly edified at all by it. It seemed to me that so much of the subject matter (discerning demonic and/or false phenomena during times of revival) was so subjective and/or mystical that I came away from it rather confused. Watchman Nee, who is also very subjective and mystical at times, quotes her quite often in his book The Spiritual Man -that is where I first heard of WOTS. I have since distanced myself from that viewpoint with it's tri-partite man and carnal vs. spiritual distinctions. It only seems to have produced confusion in my experience.


----------

